# Funny videos - all rated GP!



## Persephone (Jul 28, 2006)

This is the funniest video I've ever seen online! 

PRESENTING, THE NEWEST SINGING SENSATIONS IN ASIA!!
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3022469673037589523&q=Funny+Korean+Girls

And here's something for all the cat lovers out there (like Me and HLG!!)

TALKING CATS

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8513301804579082716


----------

